# Bargain Book Finds: August 2009



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here. For the July 2009 bargain book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10768.msg202822.html#msg202822

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Francis (Jun 23, 2009)

Great fantasy novel I just picked up! Here's the description from amazon:

"Angel or Witch?

She chose to die in her sister's place-and yet she lived. Luthiel, just 15 years old, made a brave peace with the dreaded Vyrl of the Vale of Mists. Now she must face an army sent to destroy them.

With her companions-the werewolf Othalas, the dragon Melkion, the sorcerer Mithorden, a Vyrl named Ecthellien, and the elf Vaelros who would love her-Luthiel races back to the angry faelands to beg forgiveness for monsters.

Who, if any, will survive the journey? For the Vale is surrounded by the webs of Widdershae, and the only other path leads to the Red Moon-where an ancient evil waits in the flames.

Beyond the Vale, the home she left is not the same. Armies march for vengeance. Powers play their hands in a game of ages. In the sky something evil stirs. Rumors of a dark prophecy. Whispers of a "Blood Witch." And signs foretelling an ancient doom terrible enough to destroy worlds."


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

This month's $1 Orbit book:


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Francis--When I read the reviews of Luthiel's Song :War of Mists, they mentioned it was the second book, so here is the first book of Luthiels' Song, and only 99 cents. I bought it and am starting now. Looks promising.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

For those of us that like historical bodice rippers, just released today is


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Crebel, I like a good bodice ripping every now and then - lol!


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bought Night Shift - looks like it could be a good one.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Learn Me Good by John Pearson is still available for $1.00. It is one of the most enjoyable books I have read this summer. Loved it. (And no I am not related to or a friend of the author) 

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Me-Good/dp/B002C75GXK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1249192749&sr=8-2

luvshihtzu

UPDATE: Price is now $2.49 
A little bit higher, but still more than worth the small price.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's another $1.99 ebook...


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

$1.99


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

More $1.99 ebooks for August:


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I just finished this one:

It is a dollar, and I enjoyed it enough to recommend to a friend.

I was expecting more about the fog: what it is, how it came to be, etc. However, the plot focuses on the lives of children that went to summer camp and were stranded without adult supervision. It was a suprising and entertaining read.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

frojazz said:


> I just finished this one:
> 
> It is a dollar, and I enjoyed it enough to recommend to a friend.
> 
> I was expecting more about the fog: what it is, how it came to be, etc. However, the plot focuses on the lives of children that went to summer camp and were stranded without adult supervision. It was a suprising and entertaining read.


Reviews sounded good. I just bought a copy. Thanks for the link.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Has anyone recently mentioned that Waiting For Spring by our own RJ Keller is a bargain.
And a great book. I just finished reading it. Buy it. Read it.



Just sayin.....


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Has anyone recently mentioned that Waiting For Spring by our own RJ Keller is a bargain.
> And a great book. I just finished reading it. Buy it. Read it.
> 
> 
> ...


Many have said it, but this one's always worth saying again. And again. And again. Great book!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

frojazz said:


> I just finished this one:
> 
> It is a dollar, and I enjoyed it enough to recommend to a friend.
> 
> I was expecting more about the fog: what it is, how it came to be, etc. However, the plot focuses on the lives of children that went to summer camp and were stranded without adult supervision. It was a suprising and entertaining read.


Thanks for this! It sounds like something I will really enjoy.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

frojazz said:


> I just finished this one:
> 
> It is a dollar, and I enjoyed it enough to recommend to a friend.
> 
> I was expecting more about the fog: what it is, how it came to be, etc. However, the plot focuses on the lives of children that went to summer camp and were stranded without adult supervision. It was a suprising and entertaining read.


Sounds interesting -- thanks for the heads-up!

Lee


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

frojazz said:


>


It's free on Smashwords.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/712

$1 is a good price though, especially for instant Whispernet access.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are a few $0.99/1.00 books that I stumbled upon:


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

marianner said:


> This month's $1 Orbit book:


I just finished Night Shift and really enjoyed it, and yes, the $1 gambit worked. I'm hooked - I just bought the 2nd book in the series and if it is anywhere near as good, I'll buy the 3rd also. In fact, once I'm done with this series, I'll probably go back and read the author's other series also. This book is much more urban fantasy than paranormal romance, in case you were wondering.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I really enjoyed the first book (Soul Identity for a penny), so I was excited to see a follow up book come out for 99 cents.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

There are a handful of books by James Somers for $1. I am not familiar with his work, but the descriptions sound interesting and the reviews he has are good.



This was the only one I could find with the link maker, but if you look up "James Somers" there are about 7 more.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

NOt sure if this one has been posted before. I just stumbled upon it today. I couldn't find it in the link maker thing.

Pacific Avenue by Anne L. Watson. It's priced at 1 cent.

http://www.amazon.com/Pacific-Avenue-ebook/dp/B001U9S9BC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1250623765&sr=1-1


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I purchased:

and


I really enjoyed Soul Identity so I'm looking forward to Soul Intent.
jp


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Some very good suggestions here. Thanks for posting them up guys!


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

evpseeker said:


> NOt sure if this one has been posted before. I just stumbled upon it today. I couldn't find it in the link maker thing.
> 
> Pacific Avenue by Anne L. Watson. It's priced at 1 cent.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pacific-Avenue-ebook/dp/B001U9S9BC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1250623765&sr=1-1


 I read this book and enjoyed it.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

MaureenH said:


> I read this book and enjoyed it.


I really liked it too. I think there may be a sequel too but I haven't read that.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

4.99


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That like is for the DTB version of Firefly Summer..

Here's the Kindle version; same price.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.80


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

Not sure if it has been mentioned or not, but here is one for 2.99

Never Smile at a Crocodile









The author is also here on Kindleboards.

Sam


----------



## Skulleigh (Aug 25, 2009)

NOTE: I am not certain if this is a true 2 for 1 bargain, or if Amazon hiccupped. I was having problems reaching the site right after I made the purchase. Please purchase at your own risk 

I just bought (through the site, not from the Kindle itself, since I wanted to use the affiliate link here) "Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand" by Carrie Vaughn (it's the 5th book in her werewolf series), and I somehow ended up also getting Kitty Raises Hell (the 6th book) with it. My invoice didn't mention it, but it's listed in my Manage your Kindle area. If I try to click on the order number under it, it tells me I have to log in with the account that ordered it, but won't take my login.

I don't see anything on the book page that says you're getting both for one.

So if anyone else wants to try it, good luck 

Edit: Sorry, I meant to provide a link, silly me... http://www.amazon.com/Kitty-Dead-Mans-Hand-ebook/dp/B001PC9ZI0/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Skulleigh said:


> NOTE: I am not certain if this is a true 2 for 1 bargain, or if Amazon hiccupped. I was having problems reaching the site right after I made the purchase. Please purchase at your own risk
> 
> I just bought (through the site, not from the Kindle itself, since I wanted to use the affiliate link here) "Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand" by Carrie Vaughn (it's the 5th book in her werewolf series), and I somehow ended up also getting Kitty Raises Hell (the 6th book) with it. My invoice didn't mention it, but it's listed in my Manage your Kindle area. If I try to click on the order number under it, it tells me I have to log in with the account that ordered it, but won't take my login.
> 
> ...


This was a promotion offered a few months back. I guess they are still doing it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Skulleigh said:


> I just bought (through the site, not from the Kindle itself, since I wanted to use the affiliate link here) "Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand" by Carrie Vaughn (it's the 5th book in her werewolf series), and I somehow ended up also getting Kitty Raises Hell (the 6th book) with it. My invoice didn't mention it, but it's listed in my Manage your Kindle area. If I try to click on the order number under it, it tells me I have to log in with the account that ordered it, but won't take my login.
> 
> I don't see anything on the book page that says you're getting both for one.


I got these books several months ago with this promotion...they are VERY good! I wound up getting the whole series and I have recommended them to friends. I do recommend reading them in order. Kitty and the Silver Bullet is the first one.... This was a case where the bargain probably made a lot of money for the publisher!!


----------



## Skulleigh (Aug 25, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I do recommend reading them in order. Kitty and the Silver Bullet is the first one.... This was a case where the bargain probably made a lot of money for the publisher!!


Yes, definitely in order  I had the first 4 in dead tree editions, and I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I just finished reading A Soldier's Love by LK Campbell, very well done, I was super impressed! She has lowered the price of the book to 99 cents at Smashwords, where you can pick up a Kindle formatted copy here:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2573

Check it out!!
Racel


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

In case you like to have your books in the Amazon library, Amazon has A Soldier's Love for $1.99.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Soldiers-Love-ebook/dp/B001F0PUMW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1251633158&sr=1-1



















I miss linkmaker 2!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Carrie Vaugh special is still going on, I got both books today for the price of the first one.

Folks, we know Linkmaker 2 is missed, try to only mention it every other post or so, please!    (Linkmaker 1 actually works well and has always worked for the books 2.0 missed, so give it a try!)

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Carrie Vaugh special is still going on, I got both books today for the price of the first one.
> 
> Folks, we know Linkmaker 2 is missed, try to only mention it every other post or so, please!  (Linkmaker 1 actually works well and has always worked for the books 2.0 missed, so give it a try!)
> v
> Betsy


What Carrie Vaugh special? Whoops I just found it.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I got these books several months ago with this promotion...they are VERY good! I wound up getting the whole series and I have recommended them to friends. I do recommend reading them in order. Kitty and the Silver Bullet is the first one.... This was a case where the bargain probably made a lot of money for the publisher!!


I thought Kitty and the Midnight Hour was the first one? That's the one I bought because it said "Vaughn's entertaining fantasy debut introduces Kitty Norville, a closeted werewolf who hosts a popular Denver radio program called The Midnight Hour." If the other one is first I'll have to pick it up... I want to read them in order!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh no!  I think that you are right!!  "Kitty and the Midnight Hour" may be the 1st one....

I am so sorry everyone....I should know by know to never rely on my memory....


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Oh no! I think that you are right!! "Kitty and the Midnight Hour" may be the 1st one....
> 
> I am so sorry everyone....I should know by know to never rely on my memory....


LOL! I know that feeling very well.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Oh no! I think that you are right!! "Kitty and the Midnight Hour" may be the 1st one....
> 
> I am so sorry everyone....I should know by know to never rely on my memory....


Yep, Midnight Hour is the first one; I liked it quite a bit (DTB) and read through 2 or 3 of them. Can't remember exactly why I stopped--I think I simply hadn't gotten back to the bookstore and then the Kindle came along. LOL

Good to know the offer's still working! I think I'll pick up these two & figure out which ones I've missed in between. It's time to stockpile possible reading material for our next trip already....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I am off on Friday at 6:30pm for a lake vacation that will last 10 days.  It is still 4 days away yet I sit here tonight on my trusty netbook seeing what books I need to move to my Kindle and checking Kindleboards for what books I need to get!!  I am thinking of a reread of Sookie or maybe a reread of Stephanie....decisions, decisions!!!


----------

